
Better Than Gzip Compression with Brotli - discreditable
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/11/better-than-gzip-compression-with-brotli/
======
ndesaulniers
Hi all, happy to answer any questions or take comments. If you're looking for
another interesting read, I highly suggest following the link about the memory
leak. I could use some pointers/help there! Enjoy

~~~
cpeterso
What is the correct pronunciation of "brotli"? :)

~~~
ndesaulniers
heh idk, better to ask someone on the ietf wg or :mcmanus. I've been walking
around pronouncing it "brahtlee" but I could be wrong.

